# Beretta 84 Take-Down Fix



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

So my Beretta 84 has the usual take-down issue of jamming when the take-down lever is rotated, and the slide/barrel/recoil guide&spring won't slide forward and off the frame. It does come apart nicely if you jack it back to the slide hold-back and let it fly forward and off into a pillow or couch. But basically, the recoil guide rod won't stay in the small under-barrel notch where it is supposed to ride. My Browning BDA does NOT have this issue, and yet the two are so similar to be identical twins.

So what's the fix? Can you Dremel out the under-barrel notch a little larger to hold the recoil guide rod more securely? Will that keep the recoil guide rod secured after a few (many) cycles of the action?

Any ideas?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do NOT use a dremmil yet...

Go ask at the Beretta Forum. I hate to guide ya somewhere else, but there will be someone there who can help...

Beretta Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Go ask at the Beretta Forum.


I did join there, and got it figured out as close as it cane be. But I liked the 84BB so much I bought it some new clothes (wood grips) and adopted a younger 84F brother for it ....


----------



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

If you do a search in the Beretta Forum you can actually download
the whole owners manual for the 84BB. Or post your question. 
There are some really knowledgable members on that forum.
If you ever want to turn that 84F into a two tone you can buy a 
nickel barrel assembly from CDNN for under $100


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

guard dog said:


> If you ever want to turn that 84F into a two tone you can buy a
> nickel barrel assembly from CDNN for under $100


Thanks! I hadn't seen those parts listed there before. I might have to think about that ....


----------

